# Oddities and Curiosities Expo 2018



## BileFreeze

My wife and I will be going when it comes to Atlanta. This is seriously exciting stuff.


----------



## JoyfulCrow

I myself am strange and unusual... 

Things like this are the rare things that make me wish I lived in the US!


----------



## Teresa.Macabre

For those who are one the west coast and not too far from LA, there will be an Oddities Flea Market held on Saturday September 29, 2018

https://www.atlasobscura.com/events/la-oddities-market-vip-presale-2018


----------



## korigirl

There's one in Austin Nov 24!! I hope to go to that one. 

https://www.facebook.com/events/597324863933939/


----------



## the dogman

Be prepared for a lot more taxidermy and animal/insect specimens than you expect. 
The show in Columbus had a lot of cool sellers with reasonable prices on stuff.


----------



## korigirl

I kind of wish it was BEFORE Halloween. Oh well.


----------



## Hearthfire

JoyfulCrow said:


> I myself am strange and unusual... <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Things like this are the rare things that make me wish I lived in the US!


Haha! Your quote made me laugh! Love it!


----------



## McBernes

That looks really awesome! I see there is one coming to Georgia in November, I might be able to make that one. There is plenty of time to plan and save for it.


----------



## chocolatemice

I went to the expo in Kansas City back in March! The KC expo was not very well run unfortunately. Hopefully they learned a few logistics lessons from it. We pre-purchased our tickets and had to stand in line for over an hour to enter. We discovered when we got up to the line that there was supposedly technically two lines - one for pre-purchased tickets and one for buying tickets at the door. Nothing in the online ticketing or on the FB group cleared that up, there was no signage to that effect, and no volunteers/employees walking the line to inform people (even though the expo claims there were), and that was probably why the line turned into such a horrorshow. The mix of vendors was pretty good - though to be perfectly honest, I was expecting a few more vendors than the ones I saw, and there were a few very junky vendors mixed in (like Lula Roe level stuff). 

There was some cool taxidermy and bones, lots of various types of jewelry, specimens, quirky art, some repurposed objects, some overtly Halloween-esque decorations (including some serial killer artwork that I personally felt to be in poor taste), etc. I bought a pair of earrings made from porcupine quills and a flying insect ring that broke a week later (sigh). But I really wanted to buy a stuffed and mounted piranha specimen, but I was talked out of spending the money.  

So if you go, I'd definitely pre-purchase your tickets, contact the organizers directly for where the ticket holder line is (and make sure that you can "cut" the line if it's a messy as the one in KC), and manage your expectations. I don't mean to sound too critical - I think my expectations were just a little too high for the event.


----------



## korigirl

chocolatemice said:


> I went to the expo in Kansas City back in March! .....


That's some good info! Thanks!


----------



## dawnski

I went to the Oddities show here in Illinois. The place was crazy packed. They had three big rooms here plus some entertainment. It was hard to find anything under $50 except for jewelry. But it was a good place for us crafters to get ideas. I took tons of pictures. Here's some of the more interesting ones and gives you an idea what to expect. I had hoped there would be more horror related and costume items. Majority of items were specimen based, creepy dolls, etc.





















View attachment 552869


----------



## dawnski

More pics





























View attachment 552881


----------



## dawnski

More pics - I believe the Regan art was around $80 to give you an idea of pricing. Prices of items went all the way up to $800 for some items. Average pricing was in the $60 to $150 range. Only bought one thing but it was fun to look at all the curiosities.


----------

